# What to blend with Amorone? Barolo? Cabernet? Merlot?



## abefroman (Oct 28, 2010)

What to blend with Amorone? 

Would any of these go well? Barolo, Cabernet, Merlot, Sangiovese, Syrah?


----------



## MFC (Oct 29, 2010)

I blend alicante with zin, it comes out great. It adds a little sweetness. If your blending them before crushing I might suggest it. Plus it comes in 42lbs. Not sure what it would be like with amorone specifically though. At bottling no idea.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2010)

Sangio and Amorone are simular. I would blend in a little merlot or syrah to round it out.


----------



## Flame145 (Oct 29, 2010)

MFC said:


> I blend alicante with zin, it comes out great. It adds a little sweetness. If your blending them before crushing I might suggest it. Plus it comes in 42lbs. Not sure what it would be like with amorone specifically though. At bottling no idea.



What do you use ??? A 50 % to 50 % mix


----------



## MFC (Oct 29, 2010)

For every 4 cases of zin add one case alicante. So an 80/20 mix. I only use the 42lb alicante cases. There are 36 pound alicante cases but I think it's a different grape it was more tart.


----------



## NY25712 (Nov 2, 2010)

I use 900 lbs zin and 92 lbs alicante


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2010)

Why would you want to blend an Amarone?


----------



## Lurker (Nov 2, 2010)

Wade beat me to it.


----------

